# Want to learn JAVA (Eclipse) ASAP..



## harryneopotter (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello coders .....

I need to learn Java (gui designing mainly) using Eclipse IDE ... and i dnt knw the ABC of java yet ... But i am very much familiar with C and C++.
Please guide me ...

Thnx a lot in advance.


----------



## chandru.in (Dec 17, 2008)

For GUI Java apps, I'd suggest Netbeans over Eclipse.  It comes with integrated GUI builder.

However, if you are new to Swing itself and learning is more important to you than building something fast, I'd suggest not using any GUI builders and learning Swing through hand coding first.

Try this tutorial for Swing (the recommended Java GUI toolkit).

*java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 17, 2008)

Use Netbeans for GUI apps
also, Java should be relatively familiar as you already know C++, other than a few syntax changes here and there, there isnt much of a difference in C++ and Java (if' I have not mistaken)


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 17, 2008)

but i have to learn it using Eclipse only ... and i dnt knw anything bout swing coding ... so should i first learn normal coding in notepad and then shift to eclipse or can i start straightaway with Eclipse ??


----------



## Faun (Dec 17, 2008)

First learn the basics using Notepad++, don't use IDE now. Once you know what actually goes in and out, you can try making large projects using Eclipse.


----------



## channabasanna (Dec 17, 2008)

I too agree with you T159. First learn java without using any IDE's like Eclipse, or Netbeans. Then after you are familiar with this then only start using IDE's. 

Using Eclipse you can create JavaSwing applications, but you cannot do as in Netbeans, i mean to say drag and drop the objects and then little change of code for the required actions for that object.


----------



## chandru.in (Dec 17, 2008)

Eclipse does have a visual builder.  But it is not even close to Netbean's in power.

If you want to learn Java use a simple text editor with just syntax highlighting for Java.  JCreator may suit this it doesn't have intellisense so you'll learn well.  However, if you are in a hurry go with plain Eclipse without any extra plug-ins installed.  I wouldn't recommend it for beginner but not that bad.

The reason I don't recommend IDE is the fact that Java APIs are so rich that most of what you need is already there.  If you use IDE by human nature you'd rely on Intellisense and not explore the APIs.  You'll finally end up re-inventing the wheel.

BTW what is stopping you from using Netbeans so badly?


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 17, 2008)

actually i went to an interview in a company .... they basically need a java programmer ( i went through some approach ) and they need someone who atleast have some basic coding knowledge of JAVA using IDE's and can make a working GUI (not static, i mean resizable and all the basic functionality should be there ). So they give me some time to learn all that so that i go back and join as a trainee (after a technical/practical test) . 

I dont want to lose this oppurtunity as i am already behind TIME. And i have to start ASAP ..... so just tell how should i start.


----------



## chandru.in (Dec 17, 2008)

If they expect you to learn IDE, then learn with either eclipse or netbeans.  But even if you use Netbeans, do not use its GUI builder go the hand coding way to learn things.

For swing refer to the tutorial URL I posted.


----------



## blueshift (Dec 19, 2008)

Good luck harry for your job.
I am too learning Java though I have lost the track since last few days. You should buy a good book for Java. I bought the Balagurusamy's book. Theoritically it is very good and will get your concepts clear. There was another book(I forgot the name) which had very good explanation with illustrations.
Regards,
blueshift


----------



## chandru.in (Dec 19, 2008)

Balagurusamy is good for exams.  If you really wanna learn Java, go ahead with "Head First Java".  It has god the best presentation style ever.


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 19, 2008)

@Chandru.in :  thnx buddy ... i will follow ur advise. lets c wat happens ..

@blueshift : thnx dear ..


 and i dnt have head first JAVA ... but i do have "complete reference JAVA" ... is it good ???


----------



## Faun (Dec 19, 2008)

Here is my advice and this will surely boost your JAVA concepts and knowledge within minimum time:
Two books I always have with me are:
1. JAVA 60 minutes a day - Rich Raposa 
Link: *www.amazon.com/Java-60-Minutes-Day...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1229659534&sr=1-1
*ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/513D6S0XAGL._BO2,204,203,200_PIsitb-sticker-arrow-click,TopRight,35,-76_AA240_SH20_OU01_.jpg

2. Head First JAVA - Sierra and Bates
Link: *www.amazon.com/Head-First-Java-Kathy-Sierra/dp/1600330002/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1229659474&sr=1-6
*ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/510l5fQkfoL._SL500_AA240_.jpg

3. Visual JAVA - Ernest J
Link: *www.amazon.com/Java-Ernest-J-Friedman-Hill/dp/2844279171
*ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51CYESR8NPL._SL500_AA240_.jpg

First book will be like a teacher to you, it has those small doubts answered which makes a solid foundation. A really good assortment on graphics programming too, I learned it from here only. Its has all from simple console apps to database programming. And that too in lucid manner.

Second book is like a treat on the move. It will entertain you and enhance further your knowledge. Take it as just an intro to JAVA. You wont find good chapters on graphics programming in it but some examples which gives you a general idea.

Third one is a visual tour to JAVA. Less theory but more visual examples.

Fourth book that you might want is an online behemoth of examples, called JAVA Almanac, it will help you in getting those piece of codes which you will not be able to find out in other books.
Here is the Link to Online Examples, it's free and the best for getting nifty code snippets:
4. The Java Developers Almanac 1.4
Link: *www.exampledepot.com/

I hope it helps


----------



## chandru.in (Dec 19, 2008)

T159 said:


> Here is my advice and this will surely boost your JAVA concepts and knowledge within minimum time:
> Two books I always have with me are:
> 1. JAVA 60 minutes a day - Rich Raposa
> Link: *ebooks.ebookmall.com/ebook/120029-ebook.htm
> ...


And you missed "Thinking in Java"?


----------



## Faun (Dec 19, 2008)

^^well...these are all I used, and of course the official tutorials and examples from sun (the link provided by you).


----------



## chandru.in (Dec 19, 2008)

You gotta try TIJ if you are good at Java already.  It helps a lot.


----------



## Faun (Dec 19, 2008)

^^ I will get it, but currently don't have bucks to get any book. Will try ebook if possible.

Am learning Drupal CMS dev now.


----------



## chandru.in (Dec 19, 2008)

A slightly older edition (good enough) is officially available here.  *www.mindviewinc.com/Books/


----------



## Faun (Dec 19, 2008)

^^thanks


----------



## blueshift (Dec 19, 2008)

chandru.in said:


> Balagurusamy is good for exams.  If you really wanna learn Java, go ahead with "Head First Java".  It has god the best presentation style ever.


Thats what I said. Theoritically it is very good. Now that I have much more time to learn Java, initially I am on Balagurusamy's book. Later on will go through other books. Thanks to you and T159 for recommendation of books.
Is their any good book that teaches Embedded Java in detail?


----------

